# Browser notification of enough memory



## japa1 (May 28, 2012)

I cant remember what excatly it says but my browser has a notification that says not enough memory and says how many mbs I guess it is using or left. Can someone help me fix this problem? I know it has nothing to do with computer memory and from what I have been told is its something in the internet settings but I may be wrong. I need a computer whiz.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Really need more info. Operating system, browser that you are using, and a screenshot of the error. If Windows XP, Vista, or 7, you can go into Admin tools, and look for Event Viewer, and in that module, you can go through and look for the error in software and post back a screen shot of the error.


----------



## japa1 (May 28, 2012)

Sorry about that I have win 7 pro browser is IE. I think it happens after alot of cookies are on the browser because that is when I experience the most problems after using the internet long use with multiple tabs open and I delete cookies and I stop getting the notification atleast for a while. It is a pop up from my anti virus software.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What version of Internet explorer. Right now, there are three versions being used, with 8 & 9 being the two main ones. IE is known to be a piece of garbage, is why those who know better, go with Firefox or Chrome.

As for the Anti-Virus software, which one? If it is the AV that is doing it, then I would say get rid of it if it is not Microsoft Security Essentials, and install the latest MSE.


----------



## japa1 (May 28, 2012)

it shows I have internet explorer 9 and I first got this problem using mozilla thought it was the browser and switched to internet explorer. The notification is coming through my antivirus software.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Again, what Anti-Virus software are you using.


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey japa1,

What exactly did the message say? Was it a message that said something like, "Close programs to prevent information loss, your computer is low on memory, save your files and close these programs" ?


----------

